# Vuse approved by FDA



## Hooked (13/10/21)

*Vaping: FDA approves e-cigarette in US for first time*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-58897141
13 Oct. 2021

"...It authorised the marketing of three products from RJ Reynolds, under the Vuse brand.

The FDA decided that the benefit to adults trying to quit smoking outweighs the risk of teenagers becoming hooked.

The permitted products are tobacco-flavoured, as opposed to the sweet flavours popular with younger people...

A decision on the market leader, Juul, is still awaited.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/21)

Suprise Suprise! Big tobacco!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/21)

Vape reviewers were saying months ago that only the tobacco companies would get permission. They were right

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

